# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuẩn 3 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật hôm nay khá đa dạng với những khuyến mãi đến từ các nơi như Vịnh Ninh Vân, Mũi Né, Kiên Giang, Đà Lạt. Và điểm đến mà Alehap muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn tuần này đó là thành phố cổ Petra - một thành phố nằm ẩn mình trong đá của đất nước Jordan. Cuối cùng là hành trình tour đến đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, Quy Nhơn, Hồng Kông và Quế Lâm sẽ kết thúc cập nhật này. Lên kế hoạch thôi các bạn ơi  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Sanouva Hotel, Sài Gòn*

Giá: 2.100.000 VND/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm tại phòng Deluxe và bữa sáng buffet tại nhà hàng SavaMiễn phí 2 chai nước mỗi ngày, internet, hoa tươi, đĩa trái câyDịch vụ xe đón khách tại sân bayBữa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Sava

 Không bao gồm: thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 18/06/2012 - 30/08/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Mui Ne De Century Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Gói Tour Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè”*

Giá: 4.400.000 VND/ 2 người (đã giảm 30%)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa và ăn sáng buffetNước trái cây khi nhận phòng và giảm 20% dịch vụ Massage & Spa2 phiếu ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối theo thực đơnMiễn phí sử dụng jacuzzi, sân chơi trẻ em và sân tennis ban ngàyThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 2/5/2012 - 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khác và không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ 2/9/2012).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Green Island Hotel, Kiên Giang - “Summer Package”*

Giá: 1.869.000 VND++/Package (dành cho 3 người lớn và 2 em bé dưới 6 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm Phòng Superior hướng sông và núi cùng điểm tâm sángWelcome drink chào đón khách đến và 04 chai nước suối/ngàyMiễn phí đưa và đón khách tại bến xe Hà TiênTrái cây miễn phí trong phòng

Chương trình áp dụng từ 05/04/2012 - 30/09/2012 (không bao gồm các ngày Lễ 30/04 và 02/09)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


* Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Resort, Đà Lạt - “Trăng mật trọn gói Chỉ riêng đôi ta”*

Giá: 3.255.000 VNĐ/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Villa Deluxe có balcon với ăn sángĐưa và đón sân bayPhục vụ thức uống khi đến, lẵng hoa hồng đặt trong phòng và trang trí cánh hoa hồng trên giườngTrái cây và rượu vang đỏ đặt trong phòng cho ngày đầu tiênĂn tối dưới ánh nến tai nhà hàng Pine II với Cocktail “Dalat Lover”Phục vụ trà, cà phê, bánh ngọt tại Bar “Camellia” (1 lần)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 05/01/2012 đến hết ngày 20/12/2012 (chỉ dành cho khách đặt trực tiếp và không áp dụng cho những ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành Phố Petra (Jordan) - Thành phố khắc trong đá*

Petra là một trong những di tích cổ đại đẹp nhất còn tồn tại đến ngày nay trên thế giới, thành phố nằm ẩn sau những dãy núi đá kiên cố, cách thủ đô Amman của nước Jordan khoảng 262 km. Với kiểu kiến trúc khắc trên đá đã làm cho Petra trở nên độc nhất vô nhị. Có hơn 800 công trình được khắc lên đá hoa cương, gồm đền thờ, tu viện, hầm mộ, nhà tang lễ, những dãy cột lớn trên phố và nhà tắm, với phần mặt tiền rất công phu. Tất cả đã tạo nên một khung cảnh tuyệt vời hòa trộn giữa truyền thống của phương Đông với phong cách kiến trúc Hi Lạp - La Mã. Một thành phố với nét đặc trưng và độc đáo của kiến trúc đã níu chân không biết bao nhiêu du khách khi đến đây. Một điểm đến tuyệt vời cần phải khám phá  :Wink: 


*Petra Palace*

Giá: khoảng 44$

Địa chỉ: Wadi Mousa,tourist road, 71810 Wadi Musa

Nằm gần lối vào Petra, phòng sạch sẽ, được trang trí ấm áp. Có 2 hồ bơi lớn, nhân viên thân thiện và nhiệt tình.


*Petra Moon Hotel*

Giá: khoảng 76$

Địa chỉ: Petra Visitor Center Street, 99999*Wadi Musa

Cách lối vào Petra 100m, các phòng và dãy phòng cách âm, khách sạn có cửa hàng tạp hóa và máy bán thức uống tự động và nhà hàng trên tầng thượng khá mát mẻ.

----------

